# Replacement Decals (Stickers)



## csuxt (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get some replacement decals for my 1990 Elddis Autoquest 400 from please. The ones currently on the Van are very faded and peeling

many thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

you could try signwriters who use vinyl. They can produce almost anything!
Richard


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi if you look on ebay there are quite a lot of decal & sign makers on the site who will make up what you want.
Wyn.


----------

